# What am I doing wrong



## ruslana (Sep 16, 2011)

I am obese. I have tried all kinds of diets,working out starving purging all that but I just can't stick to anything. I lost 35 pounds like a year ago have kept it off but can't loose anymore. Its like I'll be doing fine then get a craving and it all goes wrong.


----------



## SylvanFox (Sep 7, 2011)

How about exercise? Have you been exercising, too?


----------



## jillnoel (Sep 21, 2011)

Try a juice diet and join a few fun movement classes like a class at the gym, or swimming is fun. Eat lots of veggies and fruits....that's what I do when I want to lose weight.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)

being on a diet (what you're doing wrong). all the research we have points to the fact that diets rarely work, and when they do, the health gains are even more rarely maintained. i would recommend trying to work exercise into your lifestyle and work on your eating as a secondary thing. but i'm not an expert by any stretch, i just listen to a lot of podcasts. so... /end disclaimer. 

also, from my personal experience, starving/purging makes losing weight sustainably even harder, because both lead to binging, which can be discouraging and lead to more binging... etc. i'm sure you know what i mean. and that kind of sh*t just adds to the cycle of misery.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

What kinds of exercise do you do. Aerobic exercises are good for weight loss. This could include swimming, biking, running, elliptical, etc. You'd probably want to work at medium/low intensities with longer duration.

I live in a college dorm and it's hard for me to eat healthy a lot of the times. It helps to always stock up on healthy snacks like fruit so when I get the munchies I won't devoure the whole bag of cheetos.


----------



## vanstock (Aug 31, 2011)

I eat very small meals during the day and eat what I like at night which is usually meat and lots of veggies, I also drink wine and eat a fair amount of cheese. If you eat small meals it shrinks your stomach and that reduces your appetite. Don't starve though. Bingeing and purging actually made me put on weight and I was always obsessed with food. Diets don't work because all you think about is food. Walking is also great exercise .. you don't realise you are doing any .


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eat five to six small meals every two to three hours spread throughout the day. now if you have depression its almost impossible to lose weight. Ive gained about 200 ibs since i weighed at 150 ibs back in 2005. diets dont work. you have to treat yourself with healthy eating and limit the fattening foods to once a week. you may have to put your mind to it. ive almost given up on watching what i eat because of laziness and lack of motivation. good luck


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

ruslana said:


> I am obese. I have tried all kinds of diets,working out starving purging all that but I just can't stick to anything. I lost 35 pounds like a year ago have kept it off but can't loose anymore. Its like I'll be doing fine then get a craving and it all goes wrong.


1. Never try a fad diet again

2. NEVER TRY A FAD DIET AGAIN.

Have you tried just eating a normal, healthy, balanced diet? That's enough for most people to get themselves to nowhere near obese level.

By that I mean:

Eat .7-1g of protein per lb of body weight
Eat complex carbs and good fats
Drink lots of water
Eat regularly - 5-6 times a day

DO NOT eat: white bread, white pasta, any sauces/dressings with few exceptions, juice, soda, alcohol, and any other liquids that aren't water or milk(2% or soy/almond milk) or tea/coffee, burgers, hot dogs, pizza and all that other nasty junk americans eat every day. also, DO NOT eat nothing(or much less than your body needs). ever. starving yourself is not going to make you lose weight in the long run.

Eat:
brown rice, beans, lentils, chicken breast, eggs, whole wheat pasta, fruit and veggies, nuts/peanut butter(in small doses), olive oil(for cooking), whole wheat bread, water, green tea, oatmeal, turkey breast.

Have a nice breakfast. Make some simple sandwiches or whatever for class/work. Cook a decent dinner...with some leftovers for tomorrow. Eating 5-6 balanced meals a day won't make you spend any more time in the kitchen than the average person.

And working out...well, lift heavy to gain muscle(as it helps burn fat), and do cardio to burn fat. Make sure to do these things with proper nourishment - don't do it hungry and get some carbs and protein in right after. Personally I love smoothies made from banana & chocolate flavored protein powder.

ps do the world a favor and get the certified humane or farmer's market meat if possible.

pps do everything I outlined above and you will feel better, be healthier, lose weight, and maybe learn to cook better and gain some confidence and discipline. If you can't do all of the above, unless you're under some EXTREME circumstances like someone with a gun to your head tells you to eat pizza every day, you deserve to be fat :roll


----------



## ruslana (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks all...I think I need to concentrate more on working out I usually make eating the primary focus or in the past when I went to the gym I'd work out but then eat bad I guess I need to do both on a constant basis it's just hard to stick with it I guess I'm like addicted to food and yes the starving does lead to binging..


----------



## Zima (Jul 6, 2011)

ruslana said:


> Thanks all...I think I need to concentrate more on working out I usually make eating the primary focus or in the past when I went to the gym I'd work out but then eat bad I guess I need to do both on a constant basis it's just hard to stick with it I guess I'm like addicted to food and yes the starving does lead to binging..


It's not that it leads to binging, it's that it it leads to muscle loss and your metabolism slowing down.

Read this:
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=121703981
to determine your calorie and macronutrient needs. Eat 10-20% below maintenance level to lose weight at a healthy rate.

And eating *should* be the primary focus, so you were right. Diet is 70%, gym is 30. Without enough nutrients for muscles to recover, you won't grow. Similarly, if you put junk in your body, fat cells won't shrink. That being said, going to the gym is necessary to make those muscles grow, and for your discipline and health in general.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

ruslana said:


> Thanks all...I think I need to concentrate more on working out I usually make eating the primary focus or in the past when I went to the gym I'd work out but then eat bad I guess I need to do both on a constant basis it's just hard to stick with it I guess I'm like addicted to food and yes the starving does lead to binging..


I wouldn't recommend milk or wheat to anyone trying to loose weight. A paleo like diet may help a lot. Look up the paleo diet.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Find out your basic metabolic rate and consume 300-500 calories below that number. That's all you have to do.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ruslana said:


> I am obese. I have tried all kinds of diets,working out starving purging all that but I just can't stick to anything. I lost 35 pounds like a year ago have kept it off but can't loose anymore. Its like I'll be doing fine then get a craving and it all goes wrong.


I have studied nutrition at university as part of my health sciences course which covered obesity and dieting, so I will try and offer a little bit of advice on what I learned if I can..

Where a lot of people go wrong with trying to loose weight or maintain a certain weight level, is they that think dieting alone is the answer. They follow fad diets or go on very restrictive unhealthy diets to lose weight quickly. It's counter-productive. Whilst they may lose weight in the short-term, it comes back quickly and often they end up gaining even more than before they started. That's because of how the body's metablism reacts to restrictive diets. It goes into a kind of starvation mode and starts storing more fat when you do start eating normally again. Thereby undermining all your dieting effort. You will feel cravings as a result of that, the body is telling you, eat more, eat more, I need to store fat.

The best way to lose weight and maintain your ideal weight is to:

1. Monitor your calorie intake
2. East healthy balanced meals
3. Exercise to burn off excess calories

There is a site I can recommend for this called nutritiondata.com which lets you enter in all your meals and see a complete breakdown of the calories and nutrition so you can adjust your meals towards a healthy balanced diet. It takes a bit of effort but once you do it, it's a real eye-opener and sometimes you can immediately see where your problems lie and make simple adjustments to get your calories down.

Eating healthy balanced meals in the right portions is vital. This is where having one of those cheap digital scales comes in handy and learning to recognise what portion sizes look like on the plate. I know this might sound obvious but it's surprising how different people think.

There's plenty of sites and books available that will explain what constitutes a balanced meal so I won't go into that, suffice to say you need the right amount of vegetables, carbs, protein and fat. Yes fat is important! A balanced diet shouldn't exclude fatty foods, because fat is an important nutritional source. But obviously certain types of fats are less healthy than others, so that is something you can look into it.

Foods that are highly processed and particularly foods high in sugar should be kept to a minimal and just as occasional treats. Sugary drinks, sweets and alcohol are what you call "empty calorie foods" that just pile loads of calories into your diet without offering any nutrition value. Excess calories will be stored as fat unless you exercise and use up that energy.

So in summary, do the following steps:

1. Using nutritiondata.com to analyse your diet. Look at what kind of things you're eating and how many calories you're eating on average each day.

2. If your meals are unhealthy and not balanced, or you have an excess of calorie intake (2,000 calories a day for a woman is normal, 2,500 for a man - UK figures), look at how you can adjust your diet and meals, so that the calorie content is reduced.

3. If you still have excess calories, do some/more exercise activities to burn up calories. It doesn't have to be anything very strenuous, just cycling or jogging, or even just walking may be sufficient. You can look up how many calories different forms of exercise use up and find what activity and how much time is appropriate for you, and your own daily routine of course.

If you follow these steps, you should be well on your way to losing weight and maintaining a healthy weight, while eating healthier and keeping yourself fit.

Of course, you will still have cravings to deal with and may be tempted by unhealthy foods, but that is something you can work on. For example, find healthier alternatives as reward treats (fruit smoothies etc).


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

One other thing I forgot to add, often if preparation/planning around meals is lacking, that can lead to people making bad choices of what to eat, or even skipping meals and eating junk food or high calorie snacks between meals. 

Once you get into the habit of using nutritiondata.com and planning your weeks meals ahead, you should find it much easier to avoid making bad choices and snacking on unhealthy high calorie foods. You will get into a routine and be able to just prepare things in advance or know what you're doing at meal times.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

One thing that helps me is using the bike at the gym with the TV Attached

You stop biking, the TV stops playing

If yo have a favorite show thats the time to watch it


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Calories in.. Calories out.. Skip the sugar, diet pop, and anything else with corn syrup.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

There was an interesting article recently about dieting:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/20/health/20brody.html?_r=1&ref=health

"In an interview, Dr. Hall said the longstanding assumption that cutting 3,500 calories will produce a one-pound weight loss indefinitely is inaccurate and can produce discouraging results both for dieters and for policy changes like the proposed tax on sugar-sweetened beverages."

"Dr. Hall noted that typical weight-loss programs result in significant losses over a period of six to eight months, followed by gradual weight regain in the years that follow. When weight-loss plateaus at six to eight months - "which happens with all the diets," he said - many dieters unconsciously start to eat a little more.

Although consuming an extra 100 calories a day would not show up right away as weight gain, it does over time. And it happens more slowly for the obese person than for someone who is lean, Dr. Hall said, because the obese person's body requires more calories to maintain the extra pounds."


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

This thread already has a lot of responses but I don't think many of the well intentioned posters really have a handle on this. 

Obesity has more to do with genetics than lifestyle. That is not to say that lifstyle is not an issue, but that the same lifestyle produces vastly different results in different people. There are various hormonal and neurochemical mechanisms involved but it comes down to this; skinny people lose their appetite if the are innactive whereas fat people do not. When thin people exercise a lot their appetite will increase to meet the demands. For fat people however the appetite does not increase balancing out the energy-in/energy-out relationship. 

However it should be bore in mind that healthy bodies take more kindly to exercise than unhealthy ones. Your first priority should be eating healthy. Lots of grean veg and not much else. Healthy sources of protein such as fish and free range chicken and an omega-3 supplement. As has been mentioned by Zima do not eat refined carbs. Do not, however, go through the indignity of calorie counting. This is nothing more than sophisticated self flagellation. A mineral supplement may be in order too. At the very leats you should supplement chromium and iodine. Zinc and B vits may be a good idea too.

As for exercise; start with a short walk each day. Gradualy increase the distance untill you are walking for at least 20 minutes at a reasonable pace. You must get the adrenals going. A slow meander will not cut it. And don't count any rest time: 20 minutes of actual walking. Once you are comfortable with this your new healthy diet will have had time to take effect, now you can begin to exert yourself. Substitute 3 sessions of intense exercise per week for your daily walks. Build up the amount of time gradually. Around 45 minutes of intense exercise 3 times a week will increase your overall metabolism. This means you will burn of calories in your sleep...


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

do what I did for a year and a half. No exercise needed cause you can't really do any lol

Note: I'm not advocating this as healthy or effective (well its pretty effective) I'm just stating what worked for me.

breakfast; 1 cracker and a sausage alternatively a boiled egg. just don't eat too early cause if you do hunger pains gonna get you before noon.

lunch; chicken (med size) can be baked, fried or boiled even. Salads work well just mind the dressing. very rarely did I eat pastas or carby foods. oh and none salted plain popcorn works nicely too, a small soup bowls worth.

afternoon; if you get hungry and you will. peanuts 28 pieces if roasted any amount if its boiled. Not limited to only peanuts.

supper; well........ I actually ate A) an apple B) pear or C) orange most every night in the span of 1 1/2 years. I do admit there were times I actually ate a right meal with minded portions (you can only stomach so many apples) but pre-dominantly I ate fruits(apples) more throughout the year. I used to call it the apple diet lol. and sleep early so hunger pains wont get you.

whenever you feel hungry mid day you can sleep, brush your teeth, drink water or eat a few nuts (few). oh and I almost never drank any carbonated drinks/juices at the time. Chocolate/sweet on a few occasions but very minimal.

I lose about 5-4 lbs a week with this, but half of the time I was either panting, dizzy or "wtf am I doing?". give it a month or 2 your body should adjust to it, mine did.

A possible catch with this method (aside to how extreme it is) is well I kinda developed Anorexia Nervosa which pretty much gave me the will/staying power to stay with this ehe... it helped tremendously. You can say all the bad things about Anorexia but I'll be damned if I didn't say how much will and determination it gives you to stay on a diet.


----------



## freud (Sep 21, 2011)

Cynical said:


> A possible catch with this method (aside to how extreme it is) is well I kinda developed Anorexia Nervosa which pretty much gave me the will/staying power to stay with this ehe... it helped tremendously. You can say all the bad things about Anorexia but I'll be damned if I didn't say how much will and determination it gives you to stay on a diet.


Nice! We should all get Anorexia...


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm not on here to make a long winded speech, but it just seems like too many people are giving advice. While everyone here is well intentioned, it's not a good thing. I know we all want to help, but a lot of people come on here, write an essay of what was already said or the conventional wisdom of what is already obvious to the op. It would be a little less confusing.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

freud said:


> Nice! We should all get Anorexia...


Lol. Yeah. The cure for obesity: get anorexia. Cure for anorexia: become obese. Hmmm. Neither is good. Get healthy. Doesn't matter if you are a bit chubby or a bit skinny as long as you are healthy...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Cynical said:


> I lose about 5-4 lbs a week with this, but half of the time I was either panting, dizzy or "wtf am I doing?".


Seriously. You should ahve started your post with *DON'T *do what I did. Pfft!


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

freud said:


> Nice! We should all get Anorexia...





> Lol. Yeah. The cure for obesity: get anorexia. Cure for anorexia: become obese. Hmmm. Neither is good. Get healthy. Doesn't matter if you are a bit chubby or a bit skinny as long as you are healthy...





> Seriously. You should ahve started your post with DON'T do what I did. Pfft!


Reading the original post, its quite obvious (when I look at her point of view) that whatever she does doesn't work. Yet people still kept pushing exercise and diet. yeah great sure that does work without a doubt (no sarcasm) the thing with that is, the advice probably never came from people who were fat/obese a good portion of their lives, people who don't get the mentally of a person who is fat, eats whatever they want cause its like a habit to them/makes them feel happy and either doesn't have the drive or time to exercise more or less stick with a diet.

I just showed I repeat SHOWED what worked for me, ME. I showed her an alternative that should fit her lifestyle specially since working out didn't work. I didn't say she should do what I did I merely showed her an alternative to the norms that will work the same way.

FYI; 
Yeah lets get anorexia cause it will get your weight down when you're fat/obese. I haven't been anorexic for years i was cured. sure I gained a few pounds after that I'm not hiding it, but I'm still not fat and I have learned along the way how to properly eat and exercise. What? does she have the mental capacity of a rock and she can't to do the same? I firmly believe its easier to cure anorexia than cure obesity imo specially when your curing it from a used to be obese person.

Narrow mindedness is amazing, it doesn't mean when something is generally frowned upon its automatically bad every single time in its existence. Anorexic people exercise A LOT and they control their consumption/portions almost religiously. now give that drive, that mindset, that willpower to someone who has lost hope in ever losing weight what do you think will happen?

Losing 5 to 4 lbs a week is perfectly *FINE* when you're obese, specially when you're not building up muscle. its bad when you're building up muscle and not obese. oh and you left out the 1 to 2 month adjustment phase I mentioned.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Cynical said:


> Reading the original post, its quite obvious (when I look at her point of view) that whatever she does doesn't work. Yet people still kept pushing exercise and diet. yeah great sure that does work without a doubt (no sarcasm) the thing with that is, the advice probably never came from people who were fat/obese a good portion of their lives, people who don't get the mentally of a person who is fat, eats whatever they want cause its like a habit to them/makes them feel happy and either doesn't have the drive or time to exercise more or less stick with a diet.
> 
> I just showed I repeat SHOWED what worked for me, ME. I showed her an alternative that should fit her lifestyle specially since working out didn't work. I didn't say she should do what I did I merely showed her an alternative to the norms that will work the same way.
> 
> ...


From the OP, I concluded that she was doing no exercise(or at least none of any consequence) and dieting in the sense of trying to restrict her caloric intake. My contention was that caloric restriction is not important so long as a person is eating *healthily* and exercising sufficiently.

I thought perhaps you were joking originaly but it now seems you are actually suggesting anorexia as a viable option. This is irresponsible and dangerous. Feel free to starve yourself any time you like but, please, do not suggest this to *ANYONE!!!*

How long is someone who is obese going to have to starve themself before they lose a satisfactory amount of weight?

What kind of effect is starvation going to have on someone who is suffering from depression?

The method I outlined would not only contribute greatly to weightloss, in the long run, but also to general health and wellbeing and could also be beneficial for depression. Starvation only has the potential to cause weightloss, if it is maintained long enough, but this may lead to malnutrition which will adversly effect energy levels leading to inactivity and may excaserbate depression(especially if hunger drives the person to binge out).

I suggest the moderators pull you up on this...


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cynical said:


> Reading the original post, its quite obvious (when I look at her point of view) that whatever she does doesn't work. Yet people still kept pushing exercise and diet.


.

Being anorexic isn't easy just like being on a diet isn't easy. ON a diet, You have to follow your diet and avoid ****ty foods. Being anorexic means you have some kind of extreme obsession with your body, socially or health-retard wise, where it bugs you end on end. Normal people can't be anorexic because no normal person can go with a extremely limited amount of food without stuffing their face full of ice cream and cake.

It actually impresses me on how much stupidity you people are willing to accept. Jillian and all these bros and bras are more interested in looking smart instead of giving out good advice. If you actually think LSD and biggest loser workout will help you then you're a worthless pile of ****. Sorry to be mean, but it's true, all of that is bull-****. Most good looking people have very bad advice to give simply because they never had to work at anything.

Big people or skinny people don't get results because they 1. do the wrong thing and listen to beautiful people (see paragraph above) or 2 don't have the motivation. As I've said, the PALEO-like diet is guaranteed to work, IF YOU PUT THE EFFORT IN IT. Grains will make you gain weight. Get on a paleo-like diet, and stay away from mainstream diets like south beach.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> From the OP, I concluded that she was doing no exercise(or at least none of any consequence) and dieting in the sense of trying to restrict her caloric intake. My contention was that caloric restriction is not important so long as a person is eating *healthily* and exercising sufficiently.
> 
> I thought perhaps you were joking originaly but it now seems you are actually suggesting anorexia as a viable option. This is irresponsible and dangerous. Feel free to starve yourself any time you like but, please, do not suggest this to *ANYONE!!!*
> 
> ...


Interesting, very interesting you really didn't read my first post that well did you? get the mods, come one get them, make the moderators look at my post see if they find anything malicious.

First of all, how many time do I have to repeat this? I specifically noted before I even wrote anything that I was not advocating my method and that I was merely posting what worked for *ME*. but you and that other whats his face suddenly came in *RIDICULING ME* when I have aforementioned that A) I was just showing what worked for me and B) I'm not actually suggesting she does it. I know I also said I developed Anorexia but that doesn't mean she would too. Yet I deemed it important enough and in all good sense, I warned her about it. More so I never *SAID* anything about Anorexia being the cure for obesity (in my original post) I said I developed it, you were the ones who put that in my mouth saying "we should all get anorexia" as well as making other snide comments when i wasn't even talking with the both of you. So on my second post I merely took your challenge and showed you a few simple truths about anorexics and how it could be beneficial for someone with her condition because it sure did help me.

In case you're not getting it I'll lay it out. the second post was aimed to show how anorexia could possibly help someone with her condition, how something that is generally frowned upon by society could do some good, how it might theoretically be of use to someone who has tried everything and has given up. Because I was speaking from first hand experience on how it helped me and taught me along the way how to control my eating habits and inevitably eat more healthily and exercise.

Starving yourself? where did I tell her to starve herself? please point it out in my original post. because If I remember it correctly I specifically told everything on how *NOT* to starve. I even said what to eat when hungry or what to do when you feel hungry but don't want to eat.

You know what's your problem with my original post? I bet its because you read anorexia in it, judging from you posts you just saw it from that other guys comment then rode on the wagon with it. Funny thing is, my original post didn't have anything to do with anorexia. The word struck a nerve in you it was so foreign from anything you believe so far from normal sense that you had to break it down by being all snide and "smart" about it. good job, good job.

I also have this feeling that you think I was responding to the post you made for her. I really couldn't care less what you posted cause I wasn't talking to you I was responding to the op. I wasn't putting it under the microscope I wasn't saying it was ineffective, hell I haven't even seen it. when I said "an alternative that should fit her lifestyle specially since working out didn't work." I was still replying about her original post because I DIDN'T READ YOUR POST FOR HER OR DO I CARE.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> .
> 
> Being anorexic isn't easy just like being on a diet isn't easy. ON a diet, You have to follow your diet and avoid ****ty foods. Being anorexic means you have some kind of extreme obsession with your body, socially or health-retard wise, where it bugs you end on end. Normal people can't be anorexic because no normal person can go with a extremely limited amount of food without stuffing their face full of ice cream and cake.


Yes that is actually true, I'd be lying if I said I didn't break a couple of times. to me it happened mostly in meals (supper most of the time) just in one meal and not the whole day, but it happened on longer intervals as time passed by. luckily for me I didn't like sweets as much so I mostly chowed down on fried chicken in those times.

I just like to make myself clear on something. You seem to be a tad more reasonable than someone I've talk with here. In my original post I never said anything about getting anorexia in order to lose weight, I said my diet made me anorexic, that's why I even issued a warning. it was an honest post from a person who has been there and knows exactly what she is going through. But some people aren't as accepting so I had to make a long statement on my second post about the possibility of Anorexia helping people (adequately using they're own snide comments against them) and how it might prove beneficial for fat people specially those who have lost hope. I only stated how it might actually do some good because of my firsthand experience.

I was 16 at the time and the doctor diagnosed me with highblood pressure as well as the possibility of my knees failing me. I had to lose weight or else incapacitation and heart problems were imminent. I didn't want to lose weight, I needed to and fast. My diet didn't start that way, of course it didn't. that was just the final product I guess, probably half influenced by anorexia anyway 1 1/2 years to 2 something years later of that, I went down from 245lbs to 135lbs and I never felt better, my blood pressure normalized and since I lost all that weight my knees weren't on risk anymore. I hope you can understand how i feel about anorexia, that no matter how many bad things people might say about it, I will always say its not bad all the time specially when its used correctly...


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cynical said:


> I was 16 at the time and the doctor diagnosed me with highblood pressure as well as the possibility of my knees failing me. I had to lose weight or else incapacitation and heart problems were imminent. I didn't want to lose weight, I needed to and fast. My diet didn't start that way, of course it didn't. that was just the final product I guess, probably half influenced by anorexia anyway 1 1/2 years to 2 something years later of that, I went down from 245lbs to 135lbs and I never felt better, my blood pressure normalized and since I lost all that weight my knees weren't on risk anymore. I hope you can understand how i feel about anorexia, that no matter how many bad things people might say about it, I will always say its not bad all the time specially when its used correctly...


1. High blood pressure is an indicator in problems not a problem within itself. You're doctor is an idiot.

2. 135 is too small. Im 200 trying to get to 220 and my hr is 60 and BP is normal.

3. Being anorexic is never good and can't be used correctly. perhaps you were just very dedicated about how much food you took in and did it right. You're anorexia now is not good because 135 is another severely ugly weight to be at. You probably look skinny and nasty. And when you were losing weight you weren't anorexic you simply were determined. To be anorexic you have to not want to maintain a healthy body weight by not eatting. Which sounds like you now. And now you're basically in the same situation as before but you have the same problem.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

> Interesting, very interesting you really didn't read my first post that well did you? get the mods, come one get them, make the moderators look at my post see if they find anything malicious.


I didn't say you were being malicious. My first impression was that you were not being particularly serious. Neither was I being particularly serious when I commented on what you said. Unfortunately there is no way of intonating text. But your response seemed to be rather defensive and gave me the impression you were actually suggesting anorexia.

ie.



> Reading the original post, its quite obvious (when I look at her point of view) that whatever she does doesn't work. Yet people still kept pushing exercise and diet...
> 
> ...Narrow mindedness is amazing, it doesn't mean when something is generally frowned upon its automatically bad every single time in its existence.


Everything I said is empirically based and will improve a persons mental health as well as physical health. Fruit and veg is low in calories so there is really no need to limit intake of this kind of food. If one starves themself their body will begin to breakdown muscle tissue which generates a lot of toxins that will tax the liver and kidneys. Muscle also uses up energy by just being there so having less of it is counter productive. So protein is imprtant. Also protein, unlike carbohydrates, does not increase insulin. Insulin, amongst other things tells fat cells to store fat. Fruit and veg do not increase blood sugar levels the way, for example, bread and pasta does. Therfor no insulin spike to increase fat storage. The chromium supplement I recomended would help to maintain insulin sensitivity. If the body is responsive to insulin blood sugar will remain fairly stable, therfor no insulin spikes.

I am not advocating dieting in the traditional sense of restricting food intake. Rather the opposite. Eating as much fruit and veg as one can will not contribute to weight gain but *WILL* contribute to overall health.

Look, I was not ridiculing you. My initial response was intended to be a joke. I tend to do that. Perhaps if we were talking rather that typing it would have been clear from my tone of voice etc. Or maybe you would have reacted defensively anywho.

_*Seriously!*_

My comments regarding exercise were reasonable too. If one wades in slowly they have time to adjust mentaly as well as physically and if they make exercise a part of their life rather than something they just do to lose weight then they will be healthy their whole life.

I used to suffer from really bad hypoglycemia. I also am allergic to milk and gluten. I used to feel so heavy and fatigued all the time and exercise just made me feel worse. I now have really good energy levels and apart from my persistent SA I feel pretty damn good. I have more stamina than I could have dreamed of 10 years ago and get great pleasure from exercising. I also used to suffer from depression and exercise is awesome for dealing with that. I take chromium to maintain blood sugar and it works a treat.

I am not just regurgitating the same old crap about diet and exercise. I consider calorie restriction to be self flagellation not to mention pointless. Starving oneself is even worse and you did suggest it as a viable option. Whether the OP has a brain and can make decisions for herself or not it doesn't change the fact that you are suggesting something that is potentially dangerous. Suggesting anorexia in a mental health forum. Come on...


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Trying to starve yourself thin and even eating low calorie diets isn't going to help - your body goes into starvation mode and as soon as you start eating your normal foods again your body will store fat like crazy.
Eat lots of fruits and vegetables, meat, and nuts/seeds. If you are craving sugary or greasy things, have dried fruits and nuts to hand. 
People say stuff like have a bit of this and abit of that as a treat now and again, but I'd say cut out ALL the refined carbohydrates, till you are a good weight. I find that even if I buy a small packet of something sugary with the intention of having just a bit, I end up eating all of it. So, out of personal experience, I would say, you just have to go cold turkey ;P


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Can we keep the comments short? I don't have time to write five million essays a day even if I'm not doing anything.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> 1. High blood pressure is an indicator in problems not a problem within itself. You're doctor is an idiot.
> 
> 2. 135 is too small. Im 200 trying to get to 220 and my hr is 60 and BP is normal.
> 
> 3. Being anorexic is never good and can't be used correctly. perhaps you were just very dedicated about how much food you took in and did it right. You're anorexia now is not good because 135 is another severely ugly weight to be at. You probably look skinny and nasty. And when you were losing weight you weren't anorexic you simply were determined. To be anorexic you have to not want to maintain a healthy body weight by not eatting. Which sounds like you now. And now you're basically in the same situation as before but you have the same problem.


The trend at the time suggested that I was going to get heavier, perhaps he was alluding to, that a long the way heart problems would develop from it.

It was anorexia I went through too much hell for it to be not, and at the time I virtually given up of losing weight and some other things... actually when I was at 135lbs that's when I hit the ceiling. I don't know why but I simply could not lose anymore weight no matter what I did. I believe that was the start of my recovery from it, I think.

I'm not skinny or nasty looking, my weight is 158lbs right now. I only started my diet because I went up to 170lbs and it simply did not look good (major gut). I workout 3 times a week, I eat healthily, I avoid sugary foods and fatty foods as well partake on selected carbohydrates. I am quite far from being anorexic.

I know you hate long speeches, so you don't have to reply to this.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

jonny neurotic said:


> My first impression was that you were not being particularly serious. Neither was I being particularly serious when I commented on what you said. Unfortunately there is no way of intonating text. But your response seemed to be rather defensive and gave me the impression you were actually suggesting anorexia.
> 
> Look, I was not ridiculing you. My initial response was intended to be a joke. I tend to do that. Perhaps if we were talking rather that typing it would have been clear from my tone of voice etc. Or maybe you would have reacted defensively anywho.


If that is true then its quite the tragedy. You know personally I would have let 1 bad comment pass, but at the time I saw 3 calling me out, and I wasn't even talking about the subject. It didn't occur to me that I was being defensive. because at the time, I was just plain pissed, and I also had the agenda of turning your own words against you.



> My comments regarding exercise were reasonable too. If one wades in slowly they have time to adjust mentaly as well as physically and if they make exercise a part of their life rather than something they just do to lose weight then they will be healthy their whole life.
> 
> I used to suffer from really bad hypoglycemia. I also am allergic to milk and gluten. I used to feel so heavy and fatigued all the time and exercise just made me feel worse. I now have really good energy levels and apart from my persistent SA I feel pretty damn good. I have more stamina than I could have dreamed of 10 years ago and get great pleasure from exercising. I also used to suffer from depression and exercise is awesome for dealing with that. I take chromium to maintain blood sugar and it works a treat.


I never said that exercise or proper diet won't work, because it does work in fact that's what I'm doing it right now. It's great that you found something that worked for you, I'm not kidding, I truly am happy for you for what you accomplished but please understand (I hope I'm composing this in the proper decorum) everybody views things differently to some people there more than 2 sides to a coin. you suggested a method for her based from your own experience, and I suggested a method based from my own and I say again in my original post I never suggested she get anorexia. 


> Whether the OP has a brain and can make decisions for herself or not it doesn't change the fact that you are suggesting something that is potentially dangerous. Suggesting anorexia in a mental health forum. Come on...


I will agree that when I eventually suggested Anorexia specially in this mental health forum is ironic, stupid even.

Its just that it is a firm belief of mine that there will come occasions where the ends will justify the means, as long as its for the greater good (as what happened with mine). Controlled anorexia might do some good you just have to monitor and kill it when it gets dangerous. I know a lot of people will disagree with me but to me its just another side of the coin that might be worth seeing...

I do not wish to argue with you any longer. Since the pretense of all this trouble was partly due to an unconveyed tone, my only wish now is for you to see my point of view. Though I'm not enthusiastic that people will see it as I do, I will however stop this talk of Anorexia as it would please the many.

My regards jonny


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cynical said:


> The trend at the time suggested that I was going to get heavier, perhaps he was alluding to, that a long the way heart problems would develop from it.
> 
> It was anorexia I went through too much hell for it to be not, and at the time I virtually given up of losing weight and some other things... actually when I was at 135lbs that's when I hit the ceiling. I don't know why but I simply could not lose anymore weight no matter what I did. I believe that was the start of my recovery from it, I think.
> 
> ...


So you weren't anorexic, you just did a really good job at losing weight and you did it in a risky manner. You might have went through hell, but that doesn't mean you were anorexic. If you were anorexic you'd be starving yourself at 138. Maybe you were starting to become anorexic. You had health reasons though and it you weren't body dysmorphic.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

guppy88 said:


> So you weren't anorexic, you just did a really good job at losing weight and you did it in a risky manner. You might have went through hell, but that doesn't mean you were anorexic. If you were anorexic you'd be starving yourself at 138. Maybe you were starting to become anorexic. You had health reasons though and it you weren't body dysmorphic.


It took too much control to keep myself on that diet for the span of 1 1/2 years, I mean seriously an apple or pear or orange a night, it made me hate seeing the shadows of those fruits. But when I reached 135lbs that was the time I started to really stave myself and I also started jogging/exercising. I was desperate if you will, I never had to exercise earlier because my limited food intake worked well for me. But when I got to 135lbs it was like a freaking wall, I simply could not lose anymore weight no matter what I did and how few I ate or if I ate at all. It was ridiculous in every sense of the word.

I think because I could not lose anymore weight, short to cutting off an arm. I just gave up on losing anymore then I guess I gradually started eating normally again but I still minded what I ate and went to a gym. Fast forward a few years. I guess I fell off the wagon a bit (no time for gym ,submissions ,friends) w/o me noticing and I went up 170lbs which shocked me. Good or bad I got transferred to a new school, had no friends and an open schedule, got bored so I started working out again, then fast forward to now I got it down to 158lbs with proper exercise and diet.

I know the stupidity of my posts, its quite apparent lol I keep defending my Anorexia instead of just saying I did all the work myself but something inside just doesn't believe that I only have myself to thank for what I accomplished. sorry for the wall of text again. I just can't seem to post a short one lol.

edit: crud reading my post just now. I may have given an even better indication that I wasn't anorexic.... still believe I did though lol. oh the irony.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cynical said:


> It took too much control to keep myself on that diet for the span of 1 1/2 years, I mean seriously an apple or pear or orange a night, it made me hate seeing the shadows of those fruits. But when I reached 135lbs that was the time I started to really stave myself and I also started jogging/exercising. I was desperate if you will, I never had to exercise earlier because my limited food intake worked well for me. But when I got to 135lbs it was like a freaking wall, I simply could not lose anymore weight no matter what I did and how few I ate or if I ate at all. It was ridiculous in every sense of the word.
> 
> I think because I could not lose anymore weight, short to cutting off an arm. I just gave up on losing anymore then I guess I gradually started eating normally again but I still minded what I ate and went to a gym. Fast forward a few years. I guess I fell off the wagon a bit (no time for gym ,submissions ,friends) w/o me noticing and I went up 170lbs which shocked me. Good or bad I got transferred to a new school, had no friends and an open schedule, got bored so I started working out again, then fast forward to now I got it down to 158lbs with proper exercise and diet.
> 
> ...


So you were anorexic, but for a very short span of time. You see at 138 you didn't really go anywhere.

And anyways, how tall are you, because 170 is skiiny imo. Get strong and look like thor. When you're trying to get your hammer you can beat up all the football jocks.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm not that tall lol I'm about average in height, in fact I was 5'6" when I weighed 245lbs, now I'm just 5'8" tall. My bmi says 170lbs was overweight for me so I'm still trying to get it down to maybe 150lbs its still in the normal weight range. plus I'm actually doing it for cosmetic purposes, ahem being fat once gives you...


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

ruslana said:


> I am obese. I have tried all kinds of diets,working out starving purging all that but I just can't stick to anything. I lost 35 pounds like a year ago have kept it off but can't loose anymore. Its like I'll be doing fine then get a craving and it all goes wrong.


Bump.

Listen to this

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b0167vjt

It pretty much is along the lines of what I wrote above...


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cynical said:


> I'm not that tall lol I'm about average in height, in fact I was 5'6" when I weighed 245lbs, now I'm just 5'8" tall. My bmi says 170lbs was overweight for me so I'm still trying to get it down to maybe 150lbs its still in the normal weight range. plus I'm actually doing it for cosmetic purposes, ahem being fat once gives you...


Jesus, the people who made the BMI scales are idiots. BMI is a terrible way to measure your weight. 170 is normal for your height. I'm about 200 at 6 feet and i'm trying to gain weight.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't take 'purging' lightly. If you keep doing it, you WILL get an eating disorder. Take it from me; you don't want one. Ever.


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

ruslana said:


> I am obese. I have tried all kinds of diets,working out starving purging all that but I just can't stick to anything. I lost 35 pounds like a year ago have kept it off but can't loose anymore. Its like I'll be doing fine then get a craving and it all goes wrong.


Count your calories and exercise regularly.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

FabledHero said:


> Count your calories and exercise regularly.


*DON'T* count calories. Ever...


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> *DON'T* count calories. Ever...


Nutrition is like a science, the more you count calories, vitamins, minerals, carbs, protein, fat the better chance you'll not only eat healthily but manage your desired physique goals. Not counting calories is either laziness or you have some type of psychological problem like anorexia, bulimia or something like that, which for some reason makes it unhealthy to count them.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

FabledHero said:


> Nutrition is like a science, the more you count calories, vitamins, minerals, carbs, protein, fat the better chance you'll not only eat healthily but manage your desired physique goals. Not counting calories is either laziness or you have some type of psychological problem like anorexia, bulimia or something like that, which for some reason makes it unhealthy to count them.


If you only eat healthy foods calorie counting is superfluous. If you *do* count calories you may deny yourself a healthy food item if you have already exceded your limit earlier eating junkfood. All the evidence points to the fact that calorie counting is difficult to maintain and doesn't necessarily make you choose healthy options. It is in the same category as cholesterol. People once thought it is important but it turns out not to be.

Every book on PMS, CFS, fitness/training, weight managment or nutrition in general all indicate the same foods. Pirmarily plants and not much else. Everything becomes managble once you are in a good state of health an calorie counting doesn't contribute to this at all. As I already comented, it is just a form of self flagellation...


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> If you only eat healthy foods calorie counting is superfluous. If you *do* count calories you may deny yourself a healthy food item if you have already exceded your limit earlier eating junkfood. All the evidence points to the fact that calorie counting is difficult to maintain and doesn't necessarily make you choose healthy options. It is in the same category as cholesterol. People once thought it is important but it turns out not to be.
> 
> Every book on PMS, CFS, fitness/training, weight managment or nutrition in general all indicate the same foods. Pirmarily plants and not much else. Everything becomes managble once you are in a good state of health an calorie counting doesn't contribute to this at all. As I already comented, it is just a form of self flagellation...


It's better to have weekly totals to aim for. Certainly you aren't trying to eat the same amount every single day, but shoot for an average over time.

Your example of if you ate junk food earlier in the day so you can't eat healthy foods to go over the limit makes no sense. You should continue to eat healthy foods if you did, like I said you make like a weekly or monthly average of calories to eat each day. It's a fact that if you have to lose weight you have to eat less calories than you burn, there's no other way around that. It's pretty bad advice I think to say oh eat as much as you want or haphazardly eat without knowing how much. If you're not worried about losing weight then yea you can eat as much as you want as you suggest.

Seems to me it's likely you don't count calories because you don't care enough about losing weight. Or you want an excuse to eat as much as you want. Obviously it can't be better than counting calories. Maybe you just don't have a good plan with how to manage counting calories like I said. You try to shoot for a total each day or something, I don't know.


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> *DON'T* count calories. Ever...


Also this is like saying if you make 2k dollars per month, just spend money as you want for the month, not worrying about if you stay within the budget. Yeah it may end up working out, but it might not. If you manage your budget correctly you will likely never go over barring some huge stroke of bad luck.

Thought = results. Your method is more like just eat when you feel like it, eat as you please and whatever portions you want. That's just laziness, it's fine like I said if your goal isn't to lose weight. The OP wants to lose weight, so offering advice that pertains to you which clearly isn't losing weight I think is wrong.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

> Seems to me it's likely you don't count calories because you don't care enough about losing weight. Or you want an excuse to eat as much as you want. Obviously it can't be better than counting calories. Maybe you just don't have a good plan with how to manage counting calories like I said. You try to shoot for a total each day or something, I don't know.


I don't count calories because;

a) I don't need to lose weight

b) it isn't that effective anyway and there are far more effective ways of doing so



> Also this is like saying if you make 2k dollars per month, just spend money as you want for the month, not worrying about if you stay within the budget.





> It's pretty bad advice I think to say oh eat as much as you want or haphazardly eat without knowing how much. If you're not worried about losing weight then yea you can eat as much as you want as you suggest.


Did you listen to the radio program I posted? Even Weight Watchers dropped calorie counting because it doesn't work. Changing the type of foods you eat means that you don't need to count calories.

You don't get fat from eating too much salad...


----------



## xcupcakes (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok ruslana! I am not an active person i use to be but not anymore and i hate doing hard workouts. I found a workout tho thats easy and i dropped tons of weight! ( but i gained it all back because i eat like hell) Find a treadmill that has incline on it. Put it at the highest incline(like 15) and walk about an hour. You should burn at least 400-500 calories. If you are eating a 1500 calorie diet(which i think is the normal caloric diet) then you will technically be eating only 1000 calories cuz you burned 500. Great way to lose the weight.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

xcupcakes said:


> Ok ruslana! I am not an active person i use to be but not anymore and i hate doing hard workouts. I found a workout tho thats easy and i dropped tons of weight! ( but i gained it all back because i eat like hell) Find a treadmill that has incline on it. Put it at the highest incline(like 15) and walk about an hour. You should burn at least 400-500 calories. If you are eating a 1500 calorie diet(which i think is the normal caloric diet) then you will technically be eating only 1000 calories cuz you burned 500. Great way to lose the weight.


True. Walking is the best kind of exercise although I prefer a nice brisk walk through the woods. I guess if you don't have a woods near by that isn't an option. The calories you burn off during the exercise are only part of the picture. Regular exercise increases your overall metabolism meaning that you burn calories even when you are resting. And your muscles will use up calories at night when they are recovering from exercise. It's all good...


----------



## Mack Swain (Nov 4, 2011)

40:30:30 - carbohydrates: proteins:fats

Cut out ALL refined sugars and flours, get your carbohydrates from vegetables and fruits, cabbage is great eat lots of it and broccoli, carrots, cauliflower and the like, do NOT sweat fats, dietary fats DO NOT make you fat, learn to love meat fish and poultry, eat small frequent meals 4-7 per day, drink lots of water

Stay active, exercise an hour per day, do whatever, but DO IT

Each time you get a bad craving do 100 pushups or take a 10 minute ice cold shower


----------

